# TV-Comeback für Barbara Eligmann !!!



## Mandalorianer (16 Juni 2013)

*Sie moderiert Doku-Serie
"Mieter in Not": TV-Comeback für Barbara Eligmann!*



 

Moderatorin Barbara Eligmann (49) dürfte den meisten wohl noch als Gesicht der RTL-Sendung "Explosiv"
in Erinnerung geblieben sein. Von 1992 bis 2000 hat sie das erfolgreiche Magazin moderiert und ist dabei besonders durch ihren ganz eigenen Stil aufgefallen: eher kühl und immer distanziert. Nach längerer TV-Abstinenz kehrt Barbara Eligmann nun aber wieder auf die Bildschirme zurück, dieses Mal mit einer Doku-Serie.

Am Mittwochabend war die 49-Jährige bei ihrem "Explosiv"-Nachfolger Markus Lanz (44) in dessen Talkshow zu Gast und sprach über ihre neue Sendung "Mieter in Not", die mittwochs auf Sat.1 läuft. "Ich war in vielen Häusern, von denen ich gar nicht wusste, wie die Menschen darin leben und was sie bereit sind, zu erdulden", erzählt die Moderatorin. Schimmel, abgeschlossene Gemeinschaftstoiletten, ausgefallene Heizungen und marode Bauzustände sind dabei keine Seltenheit. Den Betroffenen hilft Barbara Eligmann in ihrer Sendung nun dabei, sich gegen uneinsichtige Vermieter durchzusetzen und ihre Rechte zu bekommen. Unterstützt wird sie dabei von zwei Mietrechtsexperten, die für das Wohl der Mieter einsetzen. Die Sendung ging bereits 2012 an den Start, wurde jedoch schnell wieder aus dem Programm genommen. Vielleicht hat der zweite Anlauf ja mehr Erfolg!

Barbara Eligmann, die 2007 ihr drittes Kind zur Welt brachte, hatte sich für ihre Familie eine Zeit lang aus der Öffentlichkeit zurückgezogen. Alle Fans, die die sympathische Blondine schon im TV vermisst haben, können ab jetzt jeden Mittwoch um 22:05 Sat.1 einschalten und zusehen, wie Barbara Eligmann Mietern in Not aus der Klemme hilft.​
Da stellt sich mal wieder die Frage ob es wirklich echte Mieter in Not sind oder
Fakes (Schauspieler) wie in so vielen Sendungen .....
Grüsse Gollum


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2013)

> Da stellt sich mal wieder die Frage ob es wirklich echte Mieter in Not sind oder



Diese Frage werden sie wohl nicht beantworten.
So ein Schrott sehe ich mir gar nicht erst an, schon gar nicht mit Frau Eligmann


----------



## Death Row (16 Juni 2013)

Gollum schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mal wieder die Frage ob es wirklich echte Mieter in Not sind oder
> Fakes (Schauspieler) wie in so vielen Sendungen .....
> Grüsse Gollum



Also das wird ja mal was von Fake sein! 
Der ganze Sender ist Fake, vermutlich auch die Mitarbeiter angefangen vom Pförtner bis zur Chefetage. Das Gebäude ist selbst nur eine Kulisse und der Sender eine Satire

Und was befähigt solche Leute wie die Eligmann, Mietern zu helfen? Denen ist besser geholfen, sich an Anwälte oder Mietvereine zu wenden. 
Die Eligmann ist für sowas genauso kompetent wie 3 Meter Feldweg


----------



## tommie3 (17 Juni 2013)

In der Zielgruppe wird das doch alles vom Amt geregelt dachte ich immer.


----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2013)

Comeback? Ich hab nicht mal mitbekommen, dass sie weg war


----------



## Gingerbabe (23 Juni 2013)

ganz schön schau, ich mag sie immernoch  :thumbup:


----------



## lapradal (23 Juni 2013)

thank you very much


----------

